# Whelen L32 Super-LED



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Anyone got a pair of these? If so, you like them? They seem nice and low profile but from videos I've seen they look bright. Want to throw some on my backrack.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I've got a pair of L31's on my truck and they are "wicked" bright. Plus they have a cool cruise light mode.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Sno What;900177 said:


> I've got a pair of L31's on my truck and they are "wicked" bright. Plus they have a cool cruise light mode.


What is cruise light mode?


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruise mode is like a running light. 

L32 also has simlated-rotating patterns to choose from.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

use em all the time on bobcats....

LOVE EM...

don;t pay more than 175 for the low dome


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I paid $206 each for the L31's a couple of years back.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sno what...u got some pics of yours?


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

I have L31 and L32's on several trucks and love them and they do have a "wicked cool" cruise light.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Get a vid of them all lit up. With the ones under the tailgate


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll try and grab a video tomorrow. Dark and rainy right now. Maybe I should start a new post? - I don't what to hijack this one.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Dissociative;900477 said:


> use em all the time on bobcats....
> 
> LOVE EM...
> 
> don;t pay more than 175 for the low dome


Which one works better on Bobcats - the high or low dome model?

My guess is the higher dome is more visible from distance? Seen the high dome model on some city implements. However, the low dome might be nice for low clearance situations with skid steer.

Do you use magnetic or perm. mount?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i would go with perm mount on a Bobcat and low dome should work. i would get the cage option and if you go low down you just have to cut down the cage 
here are a few i have installed


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Those lights across the back of that superduty under the tailgate look nice. I would love to figure out how to make my third brake light under the tailgate work as a directional bar.


----------

